
Steve Jobs' Health Is Everyone's Business - dell9000
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/12/yes-steve-jobs-health-matters-aapl
======
makecheck
His health isn't anyone's business. However, investors have a right to be
concerned if a company is too dependent on one person. (This is true even if
the person is perfectly healthy; there's always the "hit by a bus" scenario.)

Company executives should be responsible for showing their investors that all
critical duties can be handled by at least 2 different people.

------
Allocator2008
Uh, no, it's not. And neither was it people's business whom William Jefferson
Clinton elected to sleep with. There is still a right to privacy in this
country. And if there is not, then I recommend emigrating to Canada.

